# BRUTAL INSANE TINDER PILL HOLY FUCK GTFIH



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve had several people run a Tinder experiment on this curry in the past few days across different cities in North America (various major cities in the US and Canada) and he always ended up with 80+ likes in 12 hours. In one experiment he got 99+ likes in 12 hours. In another he got 89 likes in 12 hours. In another, which is going on right now, he’s already at 30 likes and the experiment started merely 2 hours ago! These are easily the results that a strong Chadlite gets on Tinder. However this guy is clearly not a Chadlite. These are the pictures being used, in order from first to last, for all these Tinder experiments. If no one believes me, just take these pictures, and use them on Tinder in your local city in the exact order I posted them in. See the insane mogger results for yourself.

Inb4 “you just used NT pics.” Yeah, well, take any 5/10 guy with “NT” pics and see how he does. He won’t even get 10% of what this guy is getting. Would probably get 5% of this at best.


----------



## Spartacus1- (Apr 28, 2020)

He seems like a millionaire spoiled son.


----------



## Gosick (Apr 28, 2020)

its because tinder is filled with subhumans, this guy is not subhuman and clearly has good pictures compared to the rest, a girl would swipe on him since she doesnt want to keep swiping left on everyone but would pay no attention to him to meet up.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 28, 2020)

How much would a PSL 4 and a PSL 5 guy get in tinder?


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Gosick said:


> its because tinder is filled with subhumans, this guy is not subhuman and clearly has good pictures compared to the rest, a girl would swipe on him since she doesnt want to keep swiping left on everyone but would pay no attention to him to meet up.



lol stop coping. Take any 5-6/10 guy with good pics and put him on Tinder. See if he gets 99+ likes in 12 hours. Then do it again and again in various cities to get the same results. I’m sorry it just won’t happen. You’d be lucky to get 20 likes using some 5-6/10 ethnic with good pics
And most of the girls responded. Most of his matches were showing interest. And they weren’t ugly either. Go run a tinder experiment on him rn and find out @Gosick


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 28, 2020)

He's a masculine fashionmaxxed normie. But he has the frame and style of a Chad so ig that's why he's getting likes. Jfl if you think a gay alien skull twinklet could try any of these poses and not look pathetic.


----------



## Gosick (Apr 28, 2020)

Native said:


> He's a masculine fashionmaxxed normie. But he has the frame and style of a Chad so ig that's why he's getting likes. Jfl if you think a gay alien skull twinklet could try any of these poses and not look pathetic.


holy shit, fashion theory is legit then?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't confuse SMV with PSL.
A girl with a good body but a subhuman face has higher smv than a cute face with a plain body.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this another case of mysterious harmony? He’s not even good looking in my eyes. Not ugly tho, remind me of the micheal b Jordan. Micheal b jordan is not even good looking and he has girls lusting over him, I did tinder experiment with micheal b Jordan with normal nt pics (not professional or red carpet ones) and he did well, females were messaging first like a normal guy. So that how I would know he wasn’t recognized, and this was couple years ago. it’s mysterious harmony theory girls find something in him attractive that we don’t see. MYSTERIOUS HARMONY THEORY ITS THE ONLY EXPLANATION. But at the end of they are both somewhat goodlooking it’s just the chad results that are confusing given they are both not chads


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Is this another case of mysterious harmony? He’s not even good looking in my eyes. Not ugly tho, remind me of the micheal b Jordan. Micheal b jordan is not even good looking and he has girls lusting over him, I did tinder experiment with micheal b Jordan with normal nt pics (not professional or red carpet ones) and he did well, females were messaging first like a normal guy. So that how I would know he wasn’t recognized, and this was couple years ago. it’s mysterious harmony theory girls find something in him attractive that we don’t see. MYSTERIOUS HARMONY THEORY ITS THE ONLY EXPLANATION. But at the end of they are both somewhat goodlooking it’s just the chad results that are confusing given they are both not chads



yeah I’m confused as fuck too ngl. This dude is getting results that your typical 7.5/10 Chadlite would get on Tinder ... except he’s obviously not a 7.5/10 Chadlite


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 28, 2020)

is this undisputed


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> is this undisputed



nah. It’s the guy undisputed used to larp as
@streege


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’ve had several people run a Tinder experiment on this curry in the past few days across different cities in North America (various major cities in the US and Canada) and he always ended up with 80+ likes in 12 hours. In one experiment he got 99+ likes in 12 hours. In another he got 89 likes in 12 hours. In another, which is going on right now, he’s already at 30 likes and the experiment started merely 2 hours ago! These are easily the results that a strong Chadlite gets on Tinder. However this guy is clearly not a Chadlite. These are the pictures being used, in order from first to last, for all these Tinder experiments. If no one believes me, just take these pictures, and use them on Tinder in your local city in the exact order I posted them in. See the insane mogger results for yourself.
> 
> Inb4 “you just used NT pics.” Yeah, well, take any 5/10 guy with “NT” pics and see how he does. He won’t even get 10% of what this guy is getting. Would probably get 5% of this at best.



*His pictures are really good. There's many people on here that look way better but they always take autistic aspie selfies that convey they have some personality disorders.*

*Whenever I look at chad's instagrams like tyler maher, logan paul etc, they always have really good pictures that most people on here would never take or get or would look awkward if attempted.*


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> *His pictures are really good. There's many people on here that look way better but they always take autistic aspie selfies that convey they have some personality disorders.
> 
> Whenever I look at chad's instagrams like tyler maher, logan paul etc, they always have really good pictures that most people on here would never take or get or would look awkward if attempted.*



i knew this cope was coming. Try ANY 5/10 dude on Tinder with good pics and see if he gets even 10% of what this guy got. It just won’t happen. Same for any 6/10 dude with good pics


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’ve had several people run a Tinder experiment on this curry in the past few days across different cities in North America (various major cities in the US and Canada) and he always ended up with 80+ likes in 12 hours. In one experiment he got 99+ likes in 12 hours. In another he got 89 likes in 12 hours. In another, which is going on right now, he’s already at 30 likes and the experiment started merely 2 hours ago! These are easily the results that a strong Chadlite gets on Tinder. However this guy is clearly not a Chadlite. These are the pictures being used, in order from first to last, for all these Tinder experiments. If no one believes me, just take these pictures, and use them on Tinder in your local city in the exact order I posted them in. See the insane mogger results for yourself.
> 
> Inb4 “you just used NT pics.” Yeah, well, take any 5/10 guy with “NT” pics and see how he does. He won’t even get 10% of what this guy is getting. Would probably get 5% of this at best.


*Also he looks really rich with the cars, clothes etc around him*


ArabIncel said:


> i knew this cope was coming. Try ANY 5/10 dude on Tinder with good pics and see if he gets even 10% of what this guy got. It just won’t happen. Same for any 6/10 dude with good pics


*THEN WHAT'S YOUR EXPLANATION FOR THE RESULTS??


HE LITERALLY LOOKS IDENTICAL TO YOU BUT SLIGHTLY MORE HARMONIOUS AND WAY BETTER PHYSIQUE.

I HAVE A FRIEND WHO LOOKS LIKE DOGSHIT IN PSL TERMS AND HAS MOST OF THE FLAWS BUT HE'S NT AND RICH AND KNOWS HOW TO SHOW IT HENCE HE HAS A LOT OF SUCCESS IRL AND ON TINDER.*


Native said:


> He's a masculine fashionmaxxed normie. But he has the frame and style of a Chad so ig that's why he's getting likes. Jfl if you think a gay alien skull twinklet could try any of these poses and not look pathetic.


He has a shit box frame but frame is cope IRL when you have decent muscle mass. Nobody is going to be competing in a bodybuilding competition so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Apr 28, 2020)

Why won’t curries admit it’s over.

This guy is getting matches from subhumans, not stacies.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 28, 2020)

@ArabIncel dont listen too copers, @Moggy did an experiment with him on hot or not app with 1 shitty picture, and he did very well.









10 Minutes In FRANCE As An Ugly ETHNIC - OVER For Mister WHITE MAN In 2020


He's not ugly by any means, but this is the worst possible picture of him. He has 25+ matches in 10 minutes with one mirror selfie. I guess ethnics still SMV mog whites in France despite refugee crisis. He does well in North America Tinder (100+ matches/day), but I expected a worse result in...




looksmax.org





This is just another case of mysterious harmony theory


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Nuclear Red Pill: Girls are on Tinder for badboy ethnics/blacks, not timid white incels who post on reddit or incel forums.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> Why won’t curries admit it’s over.
> 
> This guy is getting matches from subhumans, not stacies.



stop coping. Go run a Tinder experiment on him and find out the kind of matches he’s getting. They’re not subhuman. He’s getting plenty of matches from average and above average WHITE women. Don’t believe me? Run the experiment in your city right now


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dont give a shit about Tinder likes

How many girls are texting him first, saying how hot he is, or trying to be dtf and sending nudes in just a couple texts ?


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Dont give a shit about Tinder likes
> 
> How many girls are texting him first, saying how hot he is, or trying to be dtf and sending nudes in just a couple texts ?



you realize most women don’t message first on Tinder? But basically all the matches that were messaged responded back. They were all down to chill. They all gave their snaps and IGs. You realize if a girl isn’t interested she can just ignore your message and not respond? But in his case nearly all the girls responded


----------



## uglymofo (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Dont give a shit about Tinder likes
> 
> How many girls are texting him first, saying how hot he is, or trying to be dtf and sending nudes in just a couple texts ?


Tons, try for yourself. You would immediately immediately rope if you saw how fast girls were down to fuck.


facemaxxed said:


> Why won’t curries admit it’s over.
> 
> This guy is getting matches from subhumans, not stacies.


You're a literal narcy faggot who has spent upwards of $100k and still get MOGGED by naturally high T men like me.


Spartacus1- said:


> He seems like a millionaire spoiled son.


This guy probably thinks everyone in Compton and south side Chicago are "millionaire spoiled sons" because they wear brand name clothing, holy fuck at this sheltered incel.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> you realize most women don’t message first on Tinder? But basically all the matches that were messaged responded back. They were all down to chill. They all gave their snaps and IGs. You realize if a girl isn’t interested she can just ignore your message and not respond? But in his case nearly all the girls responded



Girls 100% always comment on my looks off Tinder and quite a few message me first

Especially when I send videos on Snap that wont stop freaking out about my looks

Atleast 3 girls were dtf and send me nudes within a couple messages

It seems like the girls want this dudes money/lifestyle , not that hes sexually attractive to them


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 28, 2020)

Just Be Ethnic is legit.


----------



## Spartacus1- (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> This guy probably thinks everyone in Compton and south side Chicago are "millionaire spoiled sons" because they wear brand name clothing, holy fuck at this sheltered incel.


Cage at this projecting faggot. Obviously, that guy isn't a literal description of what i said. But that doesn't mean those pictures aren't trying to convey that portrayal. Fancy cars, fancy clothes and accessories...etc even a retard will know what that faggot is trying to do. But it seems i have overestimated what a retard is capable of.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> Cage at this projecting faggot. Obviously, that guy isn't a literal description of what i said. But that doesn't mean those pictures aren't trying to convey that portrayal. Fancy cars, fancy clothes and accessories...etc even a retard will know what that faggot is trying to do. But it seems i have overestimated what a retard is capable of.


Have you ever left your white suburb, this is how low class people dress.

I forgot the majority of this forum are meek white incels who were in the marching band in high school


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Tons, try for yourself. You would immediately immediately rope if you saw how fast girls were down to fuck.



Durr hurr I mog this dude bro are you even kidding me

Imagine if I took professional pictures of myself instead of just a couple selfies on Tinder

This is some next level coping


----------



## Spartacus1- (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Have you ever left your white suburb, this is how low class people dress.
> 
> I forgot the majority of this forum are meek white incels who were in the marching band in high school








Psychological projection - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Keep crying for me


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm indeed crying for victimized white incels.



Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Durr hurr I mog this dude bro are you even kidding me
> 
> Imagine if I took professional pictures of myself instead of just a couple selfies on Tinder
> 
> *This is some next level coping*


You're a boneless subhuman who cut down to single digit body fat and still had bloated cheeks so you got buccal fat removal. It is beyond over for you, professional photo's will only further reveal you for the boneless, kissless, loveless, dog you are.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I'm indeed crying for victimized white incels.
> 
> 
> You're a boneless subhuman who cut down to single digit body fat and still had bloated cheeks so you got buccal fat removal. It is beyond over for you, professional photo's will only further reveal you for the boneless, kissless, loveless, dog you are.



Right, meanwhile in reality I want to see 1 fucking picture of a girl telling this dude he is hot or really cute uninitiated


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 28, 2020)

Chin + upper body size theory


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Right, meanwhile in reality I want to see 1 fucking picture of a girl telling this dude he is hot or really cute uninitiated


High E blonde.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> High E blonde.



No I want to a message like this, pure sexual attraction


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> MYSTERIOUS HARMONY





ArabIncel said:


> nah. It’s the guy undisputed used to larp as
> @streege


wdym?


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> No I want to a message like this, pure sexual attraction
> 
> View attachment 380069



the fact of the matter is most dudes won’t even get 10 likes on Tinder after 12 hours. This dude got 99+
Go figure


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> upper body size theory


what"s diz?


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Reminder 99+ matches in under 24 hours is top 1% for males.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> High E blonde.


i feel like i'll never have this fuck this g world


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> the fact of the matter is most dudes won’t even get 10 likes on Tinder after 12 hours. This dude got 99+
> Go figure



Doesnt matter, Tinder likes dont matter its all about how they respond


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Reminder 99+ matches in under 24 hours is top 1% for males.


below 1:100, among white males btw.
anything who say otherwise don't know what tinder is


Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Doesnt matter, Tinder likes dont matter its all about how they respond


with this amount you can be sure they will be some dtf


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 28, 2020)

streege said:


> what"s diz?


Wide shoulders, big chest and biceps, wide neck


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> No I want to a message like this, pure sexual attraction
> 
> View attachment 380069


You're coping very hard ngl. That girl clearly said in @Moggy screenshot that she wants to fuck. Wtf is "pure sexual attraction". This just sounds like pure frustrated cope from a racist mayocel ngl.


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> you realize most women don’t message first on Tinder? But basically all the matches that were messaged responded back. They were all down to chill. They all gave their snaps and IGs. You realize if a girl isn’t interested she can just ignore your message and not respond? But in his case nearly all the girls responded


50 girls messaged me first


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 50 girls messaged me first


Europe is different, I had girls propose marriage when I spoofed to EE.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 28, 2020)

streege said:


> wdym?


MYSTERIOUS HARMONY THEORY IS WHEN THE FEATURES OF AN INDIVIDUAL MAKES AN A PERSON LOWKEY ATTRACTIVE, BUT ITS UNSEEN BY PSL AUTISTS AND IS ONLY SEEN BY WOMEN, I MIGHT BE A VICTIM OF THIS


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Europe is different, I had girls propose marriage when I spoofed to EE.


hahahah


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> MYSTERIOUS HARMONY THEORY IS WHEN THE FEATURES OF AN INDIVIDUAL MAKES AN A PERSON LOWKEY ATTRACTIVE, BUT ITS UNSEEN BY PSL AUTISTS AND IS ONLY SEEN BY WOMEN, I MIGHT BE A VICTIM OF THIS


why i'm unattractive despite psl ?
i wish i was in this.


larsanova69 said:


> hahahah


https://looksmax.org/members/larsanova69.3480/


----------



## Kade (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Reminder 99+ matches in under 24 hours is top 1% for males.


lifefuel ngl

also @ArabIncel while those numbers are higher than I would expect, this guy does have that fuckboy/badboy vibe and I think there’s definitely something to be said for that in sex appeal

thick neck + fade hairstyle + fuckboy style and aura can go a surprisingly long way if u have the pheno to pull it off


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> MYSTERIOUS HARMONY THEORY IS WHEN THE FEATURES OF AN INDIVIDUAL MAKES AN A PERSON LOWKEY ATTRACTIVE, BUT ITS UNSEEN BY PSL AUTISTS AND IS ONLY SEEN BY WOMEN, I MIGHT BE A VICTIM OF THIS


He has no harmony, he is just a DOM badboy. Girls don't want to get fucked by pencil framed Barrett's. Those types are only popular on Grindr and incel forums.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He has no harmony, he is just a DOM badboy. Girls don't want to get fucked by pencil framed Barrett's. Those types are only popular on Grindr and incel forums.


When I say mysterious it doesn’t mean good it’s just the way all his features work together that causes the mysterious harmony which makes him more attractive women and also bad boy game helps, it’s a hard concept to explain


streege said:


> why i'm unattractive despite psl ?
> i wish i was in this.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/members/larsanova69.3480/



Don’t you get iois, plus you are prolly bloated if you don’t get iois


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 28, 2020)

streege said:


> i feel like i'll never have this fuck this g world


You'll have it after Taban


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Don’t you get iois, plus you are prolly bloated if you don’t get iois


 i don't leave my basement as of now, since 2 months.


WillVisitGandy said:


> You'll have it after Taban


i will get soon, very soon.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Europe is different, I had girls propose marriage when I spoofed to EE.


With the arab guy ? Or white ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> With the arab guy ? Or white ?


no, himself, @Moggy


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> With the arab guy ? Or white ?


My own pictures.

And the guy is Pakistani.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> My own pictures.
> 
> And the guy is Pakistani.


My bad, in France everyone that looks arabish is an arab. What do you look like friend ?


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah can confirm results. Did the experiment with him and he did really well. Only 1 ethnic messaged first so far, but quite a few white girls responded well. He has sex appeal, end of story


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> sex appeal


key word here.
hard to determine tho for us. you have it or you don't.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Yeah can confirm results. Did the experiment with him and he did really well. Only 1 ethnic messaged first so far, but quite a few white girls responded well. He has sex appeal, end of story


Pm me pics of some of the matches if you have them, and how was the racial make up of the matches.

For me it was pretty racially mixed but majority white and tons of high e girls.


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Pm me pics of some of the matches if you have them, and how was the racial make up of the matches.
> 
> For me it was pretty racially mixed but majority white and tons of high e girls.


Sure but I'll have to wait until I can swipe again. I don't have gold and I started the experiment like 24 hrs ago


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Sure but I'll have to wait until I can swipe again. I don't have gold and I started the experiment like 24 hrs ago


Word, if you're using the web app you can get an idea of who you likes you by removing the CSS or by looking at the second card on the stack.


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Word, if you're using the web app you can get an idea of who you likes you by removing the CSS or by looking at the second card on the stack.


Ah I see. 2nd card isn't super attractive rn but he's still got 99+ to go. We can wait and see


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Ah I see. 2nd card isn't super attractive rn but he's still got 99+ to go. We can wait and see


You can refresh and it changes the order of the stack. I can usually refresh 10-20 times and get an idea of the quality of matches.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 28, 2020)

Doesn't look very curry...

Could be an Italian


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

@Sikkunt23 ran a 4th experiment on him in addition to the 3 I talked about in OP. He’s been running him for like 18 hours. Got 40+ matches and 20+ likes (so a total of 60+ likes) already


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Tons, try for yourself. You would immediately immediately rope if you saw how fast girls were down to fuck.
> 
> You're a literal narcy faggot who has spent upwards of $100k and still get MOGGED by naturally high T men like me.
> 
> This guy probably thinks everyone in Compton and south side Chicago are "millionaire spoiled sons" because they wear brand name clothing, holy fuck at this sheltered incel.



you are still a curry.

just accept reality.

you are at the bottom of the SMV heriarchy in all countries.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> you are still a curry.
> 
> just accept reality.
> 
> you are at the bottom of the SMV heriarchy in all countries.


I outmatch you in every city, every county, every country. No girl wants narcy prettyboys with ounces of silicone in their face.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 28, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> you are still a curry.
> 
> just accept reality.
> 
> you are at the bottom of the SMV heriarchy in all countries.


Do you know what SMV Means or are you just a coping autistic retard with parkinsons?

*SEVERAL GIRLS INCLUDING WHITE GIRLS ARE DOWN TO FUCK HIM. THAT CLEARLY MEANS HE HAS SMV IN ALL OTHER COUNTRIES?

DOES THIS INFORMATION NOT GET THROUGH YOUR HEAD? JUST PUT A BULLET THROUGH YOUR CRANIUM IF YOU'RE THAT LOW IQ.*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Do you know what SMV Means or are you just a coping autistic retard with parkinsons?
> 
> *SEVERAL GIRLS INCLUDING WHITE GIRLS ARE DOWN TO FUCK HIM. THAT CLEARLY MEANS HE HAS SMV IN ALL OTHER COUNTRIES?
> 
> DOES THIS INFORMATION NOT GET THROUGH YOUR HEAD? JUST PUT A BULLET THROUGH YOUR CRANIUM IF YOU'RE THAT LOW IQ.*


lonely, mister lonely. i'm lonely


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 28, 2020)

Club slayer pheno, ofc he’d do well on tinder


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 28, 2020)

Did he do well in UK cities/

The low class trash girls of today like men in tracksuits and Hugo Boss t-shirts


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 28, 2020)

I can look like this guy in a sense


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Did he do well in UK cities/
> 
> The low class trash girls of today like men in tracksuits and Hugo Boss t-shirts


I don't think anyone tried him in UK yet, but he has done very well in France.



chessplayercoper23 said:


> I can look like this guy in a sense


Stop coping, no you can't.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I don't think anyone tried him in UK yet, but he has done very well in France.
> 
> 
> Stop coping, no you can't.




Yep i have the same phenotype as him if i worked on some things


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> Yep i have the same phenotype as him if i worked on some things


You're Punjabi? 

mirin nord indid slayer.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You're Punjabi?
> 
> mirin nord indid slayer.



I think i maybe middle eastern decent


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks more Arab/Latino than curry tbh, still mirin that low inhib style.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> Club slayer pheno, ofc he’d do well on tinder



there are good results and then there are really good results tbh. This dudes results are incredible. my 6 PSL friends are tied with this guy in terms of Tinder results


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 28, 2020)

How well does this guy do if you remove the first picture? I feel like the first picture is god tier. Remove it completely and try with the 4th, 5th or 6th as the first picture.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 28, 2020)

These type of ethnic dom guys do really well in australia, you need to be 5'10 + decent frame, and thugmaxxed you'll do well.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> How well does this guy do if you remove the first picture? I feel like the first picture is god tier. Remove it completely and try with the 4th, 5th or 6th as the first picture.


Very well, @streege ran an experiment with just a mirror selfie in France he got tons of matches.









10 Minutes In FRANCE As An Ugly ETHNIC - OVER For Mister WHITE MAN In 2020


He's not ugly by any means, but this is the worst possible picture of him. He has 25+ matches in 10 minutes with one mirror selfie. I guess ethnics still SMV mog whites in France despite refugee crisis. He does well in North America Tinder (100+ matches/day), but I expected a worse result in...




looksmax.org


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Very well, @streege ran an experiment with just a mirror selfie in France he got tons of matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which picture was used?


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Which picture was used?


pm him I don't have the pics anymore


----------



## Kade (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> pm him I don't have the pics anymore


bro I miss your mister freeze avi

It gave you the it factor

Unflattering bieber pic just doesn’t halo u the same


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> pm him I don't have the pics anymore



I just feel like his first picture (ie the first picture that is listed in this thread) is kinda god tier. You don't really see people walking around looking like that. So that makes it kinda special and unique. White chads you see all the time, but you don't see people who look like that.

I'd like to see how well he'd do without that picture (ie the bathroom selfie (the first picture). He looks way more "normal" and "normie" in his other pictures. Still quite a bit above average though, but I'd like to see how well he'd do without the first picture, and if he uses the 4th, 5th or 6th (in this thread) as first picture instead.

If you run an experiment on this. Use all the same pictures listed in this thread, except remove the first one. That's what I want to see.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> I just feel like his first picture (ie the first picture that is listed in this thread) is kinda god tier. You don't really see people walking around looking like that. So that makes it kinda special and unique. White chads you see all the time, but you don't see people who look like that.
> 
> I'd like to see how well he'd do without that picture (ie the bathroom selfie (the first picture). He looks way more "normal" and "normie" in his other pictures. Still quite a bit above average though, but I'd like to see how well he'd do without the first picture, and if he uses the 4th, 5th or 6th (in this thread) as first picture instead.



he doesn’t look that above average tho at least on the face. There are so many facial flaws. NCT, bad lower eyelids, bad ES ratio, absolutely dog shit nose. Lower third is merely okay to decent. And mouth area is decent. Facially he doesn’t seem much above average, if above average at all
@john2 explain this. He’s gotten 99+ likes in almost every experiment in less than 12 hours


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Kade said:


> bro I miss your mister freeze avi
> 
> It gave you the it factor
> 
> Unflattering bieber pic just doesn’t halo u the same


Changed it back bb <3



jackthenerd said:


> I just feel like his first picture (ie the first picture that is listed in this thread) is kinda god tier. You don't really see people walking around looking like that. So that makes it kinda special and unique. White chads you see all the time, but you don't see people who look like that.
> 
> I'd like to see how well he'd do without that picture (ie the bathroom selfie (the first picture). He looks way more "normal" and "normie" in his other pictures. Still quite a bit above average though, but I'd like to see how well he'd do without the first picture, and if he uses the 4th, 5th or 6th (in this thread) as first picture instead.
> 
> If you run an experiment on this. Use all the same pictures listed in this thread, except remove the first one. That's what I want to see.


Yeah the first pic is insane relative to his other pics. I'd expect a bit of a drop off in matches, but nothing crazy, neither would he get any different treatment (they would still be DTF). Most users on this site have never been to a party let alone a club, so they unironically think guys with curtains and twink frames are the one's slaying and not loud generic jocks.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Yeah the first pic is insane relative to his other pics. I'd expect a bit of a drop off in matches, but nothing crazy, neither would he get any different treatment (they would still be DTF). Most users on this site have never been to a party let alone a club, so they unironically think guys with curtains and twink frames are the one's slaying and not loud generic jocks.



Most blue pilled normies and their first impression (in terms of harmony) would unironically be better suited at telling who slays than PSL autists who dissect every single feature of someone's face.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Most blue pilled normies and their first impression (in terms of harmony) would unironically be better suited at telling who slays than PSL autists who dissect every single feature of someone's face.



take the guy in OP and put him in normal clothing (non-thug clothing). Take away the entire thug rich guy vibe. Basically have him take a few selfies and a few normal pics standing far from the camera. Using these pics, I doubt he’d do anywhere near this well due to his face not being all that great in itself


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> take the guy in OP and put him in normal clothing (non-thug clothing). Take away the entire thug rich guy vibe. Basically have him take a few selfies and a few normal pics standing far from the camera. Using these pics, I doubt he’d do anywhere near this well due to his face not being all that great in itself


This applies to literally everyone, you're making it seem as if it unique to this guy. Even Prime Gandy would get less matches if all he had were aspie selfies and not NT pics.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> This applies to literally everyone, you're making it seem as if it unique to this guy. Even Prime Gandy would get less matches if all he had were aspie selfies and not NT pics.



yes but I think people like prime Gandy would do still well, despite not as well. For example when I run tinder experiments on my 6-6.5 PSL friends using just aspie selfies they still do really good. But I don’t think this guy would do “good” with just 2-3 aspie selfies.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yes but I think people like prime Gandy would do still well, despite not as well. For example when I run tinder experiments on my 6-6.5 PSL friends using just aspie selfies they still do really good. But I don’t think this guy would do “good” with just 2-3 aspie selfies.


I don't think your friends got 100+ matches in 24 hours, did they?

Some of them looked high T, so I bet girls were immediately DTF like they are with this guy. I noticed prettyboys usually have to "build" connections and take girls out to dates before slaying them. You cannot get away with asking girls to fuck in the first few messages looking like Noen Eubanks.

Slaying is reserved for DOM men.


----------



## Kade (Apr 28, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Most blue pilled normies and their first impression (in terms of harmony) would unironically be better suited at telling who slays than PSL autists who dissect every single feature of someone's face.


it’s true

psl gets so up its own ass and people start tunnel visioning on *bone mass, bone development, hunter eyes*

people either look good as a whole or they don’t, they either have sex appeal or they don’t 

op rated me 4.5 and then I get 99+ tinder likes in 24 hrs which is 90th + percentile

(no hate @ArabIncel ur still a bro)


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I don't think your friends got 100+ matches in 24 hours, did they?
> 
> Some of them looked high T, so I bet girls were immediately DTF like they are with this guy. I noticed prettyboys usually have to "build" connections and take girls out to dates before slaying them. You cannot get away with asking girls to fuck in the first few messages looking like Noen Eubanks.
> 
> Slaying is reserved for DOM men.



this friend of mine got 25 likes on Tinder in 1 hour lol using just three of the selfies posted on this thread. https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-rate-the-biggest-chad-i-know-irl.132097/


----------



## Blackout.xl (Apr 28, 2020)

So many coping fags on this thread, jfl


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> this friend of mine got 25 likes on Tinder in 1 hour lol using just three of the selfies posted on this thread. https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-rate-the-biggest-chad-i-know-irl.132097/


Ye he looks DOM, expected results. I doubt he can hit 180 matches like the stylemaxxed ethnic whose Instagram I linked you a while back. I have never gotten anywhere close to those results even using legitimately high T white MM's.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I don't think your friends got 100+ matches in 24 hours, did they?
> 
> Some of them looked high T, so I bet girls were immediately DTF like they are with this guy. I noticed prettyboys usually have to "build" connections and take girls out to dates before slaying them. You cannot get away with asking girls to fuck in the first few messages looking like Noen Eubanks.
> 
> Slaying is reserved for DOM men.


When u say 100 matches do u mean actual matches or likes


----------



## Moggy (Apr 28, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> When u say 100 matches do u mean actual matches or likes


Actual matches and likes in the queue, however since I know a few tricks on the tinder webapp, I can consistently match with most of the girls in the queue. Out of 180 likes in a day I matched with like 160 and had 25~ in queue remaining.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 28, 2020)

Kade said:


> it’s true
> 
> psl gets so up its own ass and people start tunnel visioning on *bone mass, bone development, hunter eyes*
> 
> ...


bro even @ArabIncel got 60+ likes in less than one day with a body pic.
this is lifefuel for a basement dweller selfie man at least that surgeries are not that worthy in my case if i'm not coping with my face beeing above average


----------



## Kade (Apr 28, 2020)

streege said:


> bro even @ArabIncel got 60+ likes in less than one day with a body pic.
> this is lifefuel for a basement dweller selfie man at least that surgeries are not that worthy in my case if i'm not coping with my face beeing above average


you don’t need any surgery and are above avg so lifefuel indeed


----------



## Moggy (Apr 29, 2020)

streege said:


> bro even @ArabIncel got 60+ likes in less than one day with a body pic.
> this is lifefuel for a basement dweller selfie man at least that surgeries are not that worthy in my case if i'm not coping with my face beeing above average


You can ascend with normie level looksmaxxing. Main thing is skin and roids.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Apr 29, 2020)

Just be high T theory. Women can sense his high T when they see him


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 29, 2020)

he looks like the stereotypical ethnic that slays 4/10 low class girls with daddy issues in the netherlands

i've seen the tinder results of a guy with a similar look who has 99+ matches as well and i could count the girls that didn't fit that criteria on one hand

it's a legit strategy for ethnics though, just badboymaxx


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’ve had several people run a Tinder experiment on this curry in the past few days across different cities in North America (various major cities in the US and Canada) and he always ended up with 80+ likes in 12 hours. In one experiment he got 99+ likes in 12 hours. In another he got 89 likes in 12 hours. In another, which is going on right now, he’s already at 30 likes and the experiment started merely 2 hours ago! These are easily the results that a strong Chadlite gets on Tinder. However this guy is clearly not a Chadlite. These are the pictures being used, in order from first to last, for all these Tinder experiments. If no one believes me, just take these pictures, and use them on Tinder in your local city in the exact order I posted them in. See the insane mogger results for yourself.
> 
> Inb4 “you just used NT pics.” Yeah, well, take any 5/10 guy with “NT” pics and see how he does. He won’t even get 10% of what this guy is getting. Would probably get 5% of this at best.


Looks like an Albanian mafia guy


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 30, 2020)

My Chad beats yours


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Apr 30, 2020)

Decent looking ethnic but not a chad


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> My Chad beats yours
> 
> View attachment 383377
> 
> ...


I believe if I can get a canthoplasty I can mog this dude


----------



## Moggy (Sep 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Moggy (Sep 1, 2020)

Over for racist white incels

DOM Ethnic >


----------



## Moggy (Sep 3, 2020)

The amount of white incel copers in this thread is overwhelming.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 3, 2020)

Did this ethnic outperform all your other ethnic guys? I found it weird how he was beating some ethnics that looked kinda better than him


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 6, 2021)

show pics of girls


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jan 6, 2021)

he looks like a drug dealer in europe lol.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 6, 2021)

ArabIncel said:


> I’ve had several people run a Tinder experiment on this curry in the past few days across different cities in North America (various major cities in the US and Canada) and he always ended up with 80+ likes in 12 hours. In one experiment he got 99+ likes in 12 hours. In another he got 89 likes in 12 hours. In another, which is going on right now, he’s already at 30 likes and the experiment started merely 2 hours ago! These are easily the results that a strong Chadlite gets on Tinder. However this guy is clearly not a Chadlite. These are the pictures being used, in order from first to last, for all these Tinder experiments. If no one believes me, just take these pictures, and use them on Tinder in your local city in the exact order I posted them in. See the insane mogger results for yourself.
> 
> Inb4 “you just used NT pics.” Yeah, well, take any 5/10 guy with “NT” pics and see how he does. He won’t even get 10% of what this guy is getting. Would probably get 5% of this at best.


Jfl I knew it I always said photomaxxing, NTmaxxing and stylemaxxing is very legit


----------



## mostuttersubhuman (Jan 27, 2021)

Bump @Baldingman1998 @streege


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> he looks like the stereotypical ethnic that slays 4/10 low class girls with daddy issues in the netherlands
> 
> i've seen the tinder results of a guy with a similar look who has 99+ matches as well and i could count the girls that didn't fit that criteria on one hand
> 
> it's a legit strategy for ethnics though, just badboymaxx


Yeah I think this applies to most western countries. Guy looks robust and high T, however at the same times he comes off as a bit of a low IQ, someone who works as a car painter or smth like that- not saying its a bad job or smth, in fact some companies pay alot of money for these kind of jobs, but high tier beckies and stacies- I just cant see how this guy would fit into their friend circles.

But this guy could pull 100s of low class foids thats for sure.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 27, 2021)

Just dont look like a nerd theory


----------

